# Ginger Ale



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Howdy again all. Not a day goes by that I don't have a couple cans of Ginger Ale. I've read quite a few posts in which people say they stay away from carbonated beverages... I even read one where someone mentioned that her doctor told her to stop drinking ginger ale, owing to the carbonation. The odd thing is, I started drinking ginger ale because it's supposed to calm your stomach. What's everyone's take on this? To drink it or not to drink it, that is the question.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

I love gonger ale! I don't drink it all the time because it is impossible to find sugar free in cans or smaller bottles - I don't drink enough to make buying a 2-3 liter a good idea. If I want the cans I am stuck drinking the kind with sugar, so I have to limit it.Someone said a while back that many of the ginger ales on the market do not actually have ginger in them. I have no idea which ones or how to find out though.


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I think ginger ale is the same as drinking coke or 7 up. coke is also good for upset stomach..something in the syrup.Try real ginger. I eat ginger candy pieces..just ginger and sugar, or ginger aid tea which is also very potent. Kind of strong at first (spicey) but you get use to it. It's great for indigestion or nausea, and motion sickness. I don't usually like spicy things, but now I love ginger. I do think that ginger snaps has ginger in it. Try those too.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi Boolgow, I love ginger ale, and always have it in the fridge. What I do to cut down on the carbonation is to unscrew the lid a little so it goes flat. I read somewhere that flat ginger ale is good for an upset stomach. I like it better flat because then it doesn't make me feel gassy and bloated!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Here in Michigan we have Vernors Ginger Ale. I am not sure if it's sold anyplace else, though. I do know that for an upset stomach, nothing works better than room temp. Vernors. I pour a glass, and stir the bubbles out.....works like a charm.LucyCat


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

HI Lucycat! I live in Michigan and like to drink the vernors too


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

Just today, I was talking about how good Schweppe's Ginger Ale is. It calms my stomach when I have a touch of something. Also ginger beer is really good. I've tried different brands. Can't remember my favorite. Ginger Twist tea by Lipton is delicious and effective.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

I love Vernor's as well I am in Ontario. I love ginger ale in general so before I drink it I let it go flat. Can't take the carbonation. I find anything with Aspartame absolutely vulgar. Makes me sick.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

I can't drink gingerale as is because of the carbonation (although I can drink coke no problem). What I do (and I'm TOTALLY addicted) is add ginger powder to my gingerale. It makes it REALLY fizzy at first then when the fizz subsides, it tastes kind of flat, and it tasted SOOOOOO much better. Plus it's the ginger in it that's good for your stomach, so adding the ginger powder is just better in all. I'm actually drinking a cup right now! SO good, and GREAT for my belly.Another thing that I worship and could NOT live without is crystalized ginger. YUMMY!!! It's kind of expensive, but you eat so little at a time that it lasts a long time. Ginger is a spice that I can NOT live without. Good stuff.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

VERNORS FANS!I am originally from cleveland and grew up on Vernors (or "Burners" as we used to call it when I was it kid..it is toned-down a little since the '50's and 60's). Missed it when I moved to Fla. many moons ago.I always found Vernors was best put to medicinal use when mixed with Jim Beam or 7-Crown. Just an idea.[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 08-14-2000).]


----------



## Ashwoman (Jun 18, 2000)

I love the taste of ginger ale, but according to articles that I have read about things that calm your stomach, flat cola is one of the most highly recommended things. Apparently, there isn't enough ginger in ginger ale to do anything to the soda but give it flavor. In order for it to be more effective for nausea and motion sickness, it would probably be best to add some ginger powder like someone else suggested.But the bottom line is to have whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi,i am probably the one you saw posted, who said my doctor told me to stop drinking it.What i do now is pour a glass,and let it go flat,then drink it.It is the carb. he is steering me away from,i never drank coke,etc. just ginger ale. Krissy


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

I also wanted to say,anytime i had a sick stomach,flu etc. my dr. told me in the past to use coke or ginger ale to calm it,BUT to stir it until very little fizz is left,the same thing happened when i took my kids to the dr. told me to stir out the fizz.Krissy


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Jim Beam or 7 Crown.....hmmmmmmmm, so THAT'S why that little gnome on the bottle always looked so HAPPY! And to think I always thought it was because his tummyache went away!LucyCat


----------



## becjo (Sep 16, 1999)

Spirit - what is crystalized ginger? A candy? Where do you get it? I've never even heard of it. Do I live under a rock or is this something new?Rebecca


----------

